# Goodbye Creasy Bear



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Little Creasy, only nine weeks old has been put to sleep today. we only had a short time together but will always remember you darling.
RIP little baby


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aw that's really sad only 9 weeks old bless.

RIP little one

Sue


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Its always crueller when the young ones go.

Sleep tight little baby xxxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

omg I'm so sorry for your loss,  R.I.P little one


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh no I am so very sorry. Rest peacefully Creasy.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh that is so young. Poor little love.

Sleep well fur baby xxxxxxxx


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

aww i am so sorry for your loss at such a young age RIP little one.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

RIP little one x


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh im sorry  so young  R.I.P x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

So sad and only a babe. What was wrong with your kitty. SLEEP TIGHT LITTLE ONE....


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

im really sorry to hear bout creasy bear, but he'll be playing at rainbow bridge now with my old girl Lucky - he looks just like her when she was a kitten!
R.I.P
xxxx


----------

